

Show HN: statistic.li - dead simple real-time site statistics - AndrewVos
http://statistic.li/

======
lcasela
Thanks for this! This is exactly what I needed for my personal site.

~~~
AndrewVos
Pleasure! Let me know if you find any issues. You're probably the first person
to use it!

